# Free home safety incl free fire guard, stair gates etc



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi everyone
My sis mentioned something about this and also I found an old post on netmums about either the council of fire brigade carrying out free home checks including free stair gates and fire guards for homes with, or about to be filled with, young children. 

Does anyone know anything about this? My local council website doesn't mention it. I will try calling then next week in office hours but if anyone knows what to do that would really help. Could do with saving money wherever possible  

Thanks all
GG


----------



## babas (Oct 23, 2013)

We had a fire safety check but no free gates or fire guards!


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

I think this used to be offered by councils as friends of ours got it for their first BC. Due to budget cuts etc I think it's been discontinued.
Worth a try though x


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks 
I have a feeling it is no more as there's nothing on my councils website. 

Might be worth it for others though, the netmums posts were only the end of last year. 

I'll call on Tuesday and let you know how I get on with my local council. 

Have a great Easter


----------



## DRocks (Sep 13, 2013)

You can get free fire alarms but that is all now.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

There are often schemes run in individual council wards for things like fire alarms, fire blankets etc, but it's often through local groups like Safer Neighbourhoods Committees, with funding coming from Local Councillors from their Local Neighbour budgets. The Fire Service sometimes run specific schemes (free detectors or CO monitors and surveys) which would be through them directly rather than the LA. There should be information in your local library or via your local councillor.

X


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Ah we already got smoke alarms galore, CO alarms, fire blanket, extinguishers etc 
Just don't have fire guard n top stair gate yet. 
Sounds like it doesn't happen anymore. 
 will have to fork out then I guess.


----------



## ELKA82 (May 24, 2012)

Its still working in Aberdeen. We had 2 stair gates and one more fire alarm installed, when LO started crawling.


----------



## DRocks (Sep 13, 2013)

Why dont you ask on freecycle  or local ******** selling groups, you may get the stairgate and fireguard for free or very little money. 

We have seven stairgates in this house (childminders) and got them all for free.


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Good idea Disney, will look into freecycle. Thanks. 
Also got a few friends whose children are a bit older now so will ask them too. 

That's lucky Elka


----------



## Katie88 (Feb 7, 2013)

We got ours via our local surestart from a company called helping hands. All supplied amd fitted for free. I dont know if you all have surestart childrens cemntes near you? If so, i would recommend them being your first point of contact, although i appreciate all areas are different  

x


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks Katie
I've just checked online but my local area has something similar but only help people on low incomes. 
It's a postcode lottery it seems, like many other things.


----------



## Katie88 (Feb 7, 2013)

Ah thats rubbish 

sorry for the all the typos, i blame my fat fingers on my phone 

x


----------

